# 3-d plotter



## friteuse85 (20. Aug 2008)

hallo,

ich such einen gutes 3-d plotting framework, so etwas ähnliches wie hier: http://www.arndt-bruenner.de/mathe/java/plotter3d.htm

kennt jemand etwas in der art?

thx


----------



## 0x7F800000 (21. Aug 2008)

naja, dieses tolle applet tut ja auch nicht viel mehr, als ein haufen dreiecke zu zeichnen, deren vertices auf einem rechteckigen gitter liegen... Das ist einfach rendern von primitiven, was soll es denn dafür für ein "framework" geben?


----------



## Marco13 (22. Aug 2008)

Ja, besonders hübsch ist es nicht, aber ... Von Parser bis Renderer gibt es da schon etliches, was man nicht mal so leicht aus dem Ärmel schüttelt. Dass jemand für sowas ein "Framework" anbietet erscheint mir aber auch eher unwahrscheinlich.... :roll:


----------



## 0x7F800000 (22. Aug 2008)

wie jetzt? du meinst, friteuse85 hat nicht nur den zeichenvorgang an sich, sondern *das alles* samt dem parser und dem ganzen kram als "plotting" zusammengefasst?


----------



## friteuse85 (22. Aug 2008)

hallo,

danke für die antworten. ja ich suche was wo ich eine funktion eingeben kann, die dann analysiert und geplottet wird. Wenn möglich sollte das ganze dann noch konfigurierbar sein (farben, beschriftung etc.).

also alternative hätte ich sonst einfach gnuplot oder vtk von java aus genutzt. das zeug ist dann einfach fast nicht interaktiv gestaltbar (mouseovereffekte, drehen der ansicht etc.)

ich hatte letztens auch mal was gefunden (hiess irgendwie jviewer oder sowas, projekt schien aber seit 2-3 jahren tod zu sein - wenn jemand den link noch weiss wär ich froh ;-)), wollte aber sichergehen den "standard" in diesem bereich zu verwenden (so ähnlich wie jfreechart für's charting)

bin weiterhin dankbar für anregungen

cheers

friteuse


----------

